# Triple felling, mad man or magician?



## Ekka (Sep 28, 2007)

It's been a little quiet around the video hall of fame.  

Maybe some shy players out there? 

Maybe ya all armchair sportsman, experts on everything but participating.  :sword: 

So just another day in the office for me, thought I'd shoot this one to wind up the do gooders and armchair opinionators.... yeah yeah, I see ya's foaming at the mouth looking for every little morsel to pick on. _"Oh, his shirt wasn't tucked in, he didn't turn his head the right way, he used the wrong hammer etc etc"_  

Didn't rope it today as breeze was around 7km/h side ways, used 1/4 cut technique to get simultaneous release. Wedged the downwind side for security.

Around 4mins and 20mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/triplefelling.wmv


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fair enough!

No need to climb everything when a bit of lateral thinking can prevail.

Good to see vid as always.


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool video Ekka.Why was the young'n running around the worksite at the end though?i'm not criticzing just wondering.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 28, 2007)

*Triple Felling*

Great video, Realy good sound Track. Brought my students at a dead run they have not Heard that sound from my office ever!


----------



## Ekka (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a drop and leave job ... customer to re-cut and dump etc.

Also school holidays here at the moment, you can also see the common attire for kids around here ... it's warming up. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## deevo (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video, talk about perfect timing!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 28, 2007)

good stuff ekka.

that kid is a whole lot braver than i am running around in them tops barefoot like that.

what, all them nasty critters you guys have down there. spiders and ants. i know they love hanging behind the frond boots.

how do you like cutting palm anyway?




oldirty


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 28, 2007)

Good stuff. Fame and wealth to ya, buddy.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 29, 2007)

ekka, you trip me out. In the best kind of way! More power to ya, keep the vids coming.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 29, 2007)

Love your videos Ekka.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the biggest problems Aussie kids develop is their love of the outdoors and immunity to danger (like Steve Irwin).

Critters and bugs become part of the scenery, sort of get used to them and occasionally you get a fright or perhaps bitten (rarely).

I doubt the home-owner knew what he was in for cutting them up.


----------



## newguy18 (Oct 1, 2007)

i've only cut a few palms down andwhen they fell all kinds of bugs came out of them.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 1, 2007)

Worst is a snake coming out of them ... had rats once too, like they are soooo much bigger than mice. They are disgusting for sure unless they are the self cleaning type.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 1, 2007)

Why do you cut breast high?


----------



## Ekka (Oct 1, 2007)

Easier, just walk tree to tree, all the action is at the right height.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 1, 2007)

*one up*

That is an awesome video ek. keep up the good work, send your videographer my way some time. We never have any free hands to record our jobs. Also I noticed your shirt was untucked??????????


----------



## polingspig (Oct 1, 2007)

Ekka, your videos are the reason I turn my computer on every day. (Well, really I just keep hoping one of those Nigerian e-mail scams will turn out to be legit.)
I really appreciate all your effort on the vids though. Those Palms looked awesome all falling together.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 6, 2007)

Impresive. 

What more is there to say...


----------



## Ekka (Oct 17, 2007)

The video has been edited and the "kid" at the end of it removed.

Whilst the entire session was video'd and OK'd by "dad" mum rings today carrying on like a pork chop, so the last 20 seconds or so have been edited out and the music cut short. 

None of the felling action was cut, all is there fine.


----------



## loveroftrees (Nov 13, 2007)

Great vid now i need the sound track. post it so all can get a copy maaan. thanks


----------



## Ekka (Nov 15, 2007)

It's Shaggy, Boombastic, everyones got that surely?


----------



## gumneck (Nov 29, 2007)

For some reason I can only see about 5 seconds of this video. Anyone else having any problems with it?

Edit

Sorry, not this one but the pine.wmv.


----------



## zopi (Dec 30, 2007)

Slick...ya goofball...:greenchainsaw: 

I have to say, i really appreciate your vids...I'm not an arborist, and will rarely cut a tree for someone else, and I will barely climb into the truck, much less a tree with a chainsaw...but I do drop quite a few trees, and I have learned loads from you...you have saved my bacon a couple of times when I had a tricky one..

neighbor asked me to cut up a blowdown he had adjacent to a severe leaner..cool..I'll do it for the firewood...well, then he asks me to drop the leaner....ummmm...ok...but what about those nice little oaks under it? they will be gone if that tree goes down on 'em....he says don't sweat it..my wife likes them but I don't give a damn...hmmff...she's better looking than you...i'm not making her mad..thought about it for a couple hours...cut an offset hinge with 
a deep wing on the upside of the fall and backcut at a fairly steep angle...tree was self supporting at about 40 degrees to the ground...didn't want it coming back...heh...it cracked, popped and rolled right around those two little oaks...didn't stir a twig on 'em...wish i had a video camera...

Thanks man!


----------



## Ekka (Dec 31, 2007)

So do I, the tricky ones are always good to watch.


----------

